# 190 Bridge Bulkhead and shad run is on



## natureboy (Jan 21, 2010)

Fellow 2Coolers,
The Bulkhead bite is on in the evening now with the wind blowing out of the South, SE, SW from 5-15 mph. The Shad are running at the 190 bridge steps/concrete now and the cats are right behind them in the evening at sunset. My presentation was top water: using a cork/bobber/float with 2-3 feet of 20lb braid tied to a #3 circle hook with fresh live shad. I fished 5-10 feet from the bank from 6:30-9:00 pm. Monday evening I caught 31 cats from 3-6 lbs. Tuesday evening I caught 29 cats 3-9 lbs all on fresh shad. The cats were jumping out of the water feeding hard on the shad. The heron and seagulls are thick along the steps enjoying the shad run also. I will be going again this week during the morning to see if the bite is good. The weather will change again after Thursdays late, night showers. Good luck and sorry for no pictures but I will post later this week. It's finally here


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

thanx.... Had a few shad show up at my bulkhead in Kickapoo this morning---caught a few small cats--3 over 12 inches--good fryers...glad it has started


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

That's what I have been waiting to hear thanks and good report


----------



## Texas~Hunter (Dec 1, 2012)

*Lake Livingston Web Cam*

there were several people on the Point Blank webcam today fishing off the bulkhead. First time I've seen anyone there. I was figuring the shad were making a showing. 
Good post. Thanks!

Guess I'll be making a trip to the lake house this weekend.

Here is where I'll be.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Great to hear , glad you caught a bunch.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the post Natureboy! Glad you are loading up.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great report, thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Kenner Ben (Apr 23, 2013)

I snagged a few shad on the bulkhead with a cast net and then caught several nice cats from my pier Saturday evening right after sunset. Scenic loop.


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

Texas~Hunter said:


> there were several people on the Point Blank webcam today fishing off the bulkhead. First time I've seen anyone there. I was figuring the shad were making a showing.
> Good post. Thanks!
> 
> Guess I'll be making a trip to the lake house this weekend.
> ...


 Hello neighbor.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Link to that webcam? Thanks!


----------



## Texas~Hunter (Dec 1, 2012)

KASH said:


> Hello neighbor.


Hey Neighbor. How's the house/garage coming?

u going to be able to break away for some fun in lieu of work all the time?


----------



## Texas~Hunter (Dec 1, 2012)

Flyingvranch said:


> Link to that webcam? Thanks!


http://lakelivingstonwebcam.com/


----------

